Ask HN: Is there any app that can run full Python on top of Android? - langf
======
jtloong
Not sure what you're asking, but if you want to run simple Python scripts you
could run them through [Termux]([https://termux.com/](https://termux.com/)) on
your Android phone. You can even write them in Termux using vim or something
too.

------
PaulHoule
How about

[https://kivy.org/doc/stable/guide/android.html](https://kivy.org/doc/stable/guide/android.html)

?

